# Milan Dragway Test & Tune August 10th?



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

*Bump*

Looks like no takers.....

Only supposed to be in the high 70's, low 80's next week!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW those are some good temps to make some fast runs....car runs like poop in the heat!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I would go... In England testing a much faster car tho...  10.9 1/4 mile


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I would go... In England testing a much faster car tho...  10.9 1/4 mile


Whoa!

Let's shoot for September then when it's even cooler outside.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I might come spectat, but my cruze will most likely be in the shop...


----------

